# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ السوداني وزعيمه المفدي VS اتحاد مدني

## احمر مكة

*بسم الله وعلي بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*في حراسة المرمي
 عصام كمال توفيق الحضري 
وفي خط الدفاع
 بله جابر  باسكال واوا والدبابة القادمة بقوة  علي جعفر  غاندي 
وفي الارتكاز 
رمضان عجب وعلاء الدين يوسف 
وصناعة اللعب 
هيثم مصطفي واحمد الباشا 
وفي المقدمه الهجوميه 
كلتشي واوليفيه 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*







*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
حتي نحتفل بهذا الموسم وننال كل البطولات لاننا اهل لها باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بركاتك يا احمر مكة

النصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يامريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## مرتضي الطيب

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
دا حاجزينو لسامرين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم سترك يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اللهم سترك يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اللهم سترك يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



222222222222222
احمر مكه الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستر 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالتوفيق لزعيم الكرة السودانية والأفريقية

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم في هذه المباره 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اللهم سترك يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب








متفائلين بيك يابوالبدور . . . سيبك من المواسير ديل
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بس طمونونا    بله  مافى  المريخ بخير-- الزومة  فى  المريخ  مطين--
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم




*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*شكلها الزومة ضاقت مادام احمر مكة فتح الملف انا غايتو قاعد اتفاءل بكسلاوي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزمــان : الأربعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء   21/8/2013

المناسبة : الأسبوع الرابع عشر لبطولة الدوري الممتــــاز







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجربا الفريقين

ابراهومة المريخ




ابراهومة


ياسر حداثة الاتحاد



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول الممتاز حتى الان



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في حالة فوز المريخ اليوم باذن الله تعالى سيكون الفارق بينه ووصيفه خمس نقاط كاملة

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنشاء  الله   النصر   حليف  الزعيم   منتظرين  بأذنه  تعالى  بثلاثيه  بيضاء  تسر  عين  الناظرين
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*ياناس الكوره منقوله وين لو في روابط مدونا
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انصر زعيم الكره السودانية 
*

----------


## farandakas

*السلام عليكم
كم الكورة يا اخوان 
افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الثامنة مساء وغير منقوله
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*البوست دا برعاية منو يا اخوانا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشان يجى يشوفو شغلو
                        	*

----------


## خالد الزين

*يارب ياكريم 
تنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحضري في حراسة المرمى

 بلة جابر على الطرف الايمن باسكال وعلي جعفر في متوسط الدفاع  غاندي على الطرف الايسر

 سعيد السعودي وامير كمال في المحور 

هيثم مصطفى في صناعة اللعب

 الباشا على الجناح الايسر اوليفيه على الجناح الايمن 

 وكلتشي في الهجوم 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

البوست دا برعاية منو يا اخوانا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشان يجى يشوفو شغلو



راعي البوست موجود
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مين في الجماعة داخل الأستاد عشان يمدنا بالأخبار أول بأول
*

----------


## omdah

*بشرى ساااااااااااااارة
قناة النيلين تعلن نقل المباراة
*

----------


## farandakas

*جاء الان على لسان مذيع النيلين الرياضية نقل مباراة المريخ والاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*ههههههههههه
اوالله السودان دا بلد العجائب 
مباراة مذاعة على التلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان الكورة في اذاعة امدرمان شغالة 

التردد 11843 افقي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله 

اذاعة المباراة على قناة النيلين 

بالله ده كلام ده 

غايتو شر البلية ما يضحك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المباراة منقولة في قناة النيلين صوت يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*كنت بتمنى مرتضى كبير او رمضان عجب محل سعيد .. مجرد راى بالتوفيق ان شالله
*

----------


## mub25

*بلة والسعودى
ضعنا خلاص
والمريخ سئ اليوم
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*احلى شئ في قناة النيلينfm

زمن المباراة و النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بله اماميه الي الباشا تصير تماس تنفذ تقطع بواسطة امير كمال ياخذها بله جابر هيثم ترتكب معه مخالفه
                        	*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*انتو ياخوانا الطاهر الحاج عندو مشكلة ولا شى صحى ؟؟ لى زمن ما شايفو وهو احسن لاعب باك يمين
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هيثم ينفذ اماميه الي سعيد الي بسكال خطا دفاعي يحالول ان يرجع الكره بالراس تقطع منه ولكن يخرجها امير كمال في التماس
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الليله الليله الليله ليتك يا مريخنا الليله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسديده يستلمها الحضري علي مرتين
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الله الله مريخ احلي 

الله الله مريخ احلي 

الله الله مريخ احلي 

الله الله مريخ احلي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ابراهيم محمد
					

انتو ياخوانا الطاهر الحاج عندو مشكلة ولا شى صحى ؟؟ لى زمن ما شايفو وهو احسن لاعب باك يمين




هذا ما لم نفهم الي الان 
الطاهر الحاج يعد افضل طرف ايمن في السودان
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الرابط    ياشباااااااااااااااااااااب  والنتيجه   كم  
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الرابط    ياشباااااااااااااااااااااب  والنتيجه   كم  



الان الكورة في اذاعة امدرمان شغالة 

التردد 11843 افقي
*

----------


## mub25

*اسوا اداء للمريخ
اكثر من خمسة هجمات للاتحاد لغاية الان
ماذا يحدث؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

الان الكورة في اذاعة امدرمان شغالة 

التردد 11843 افقي



تشكر ابن ادريس الصوت افضل من صوت قناة النيلين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لماذا بله وسعيد السعودي وامير كمال يا ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لماذا بله وسعيد السعودي وامير كمال يا ابراهومة



علامات الضياع
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لماذا بله وسعيد السعودي وامير كمال يا ابراهومة



الثلاثي خارج الخدمة فى مباراة اليوم
منتظر شنو يا ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## omdah

*قووووووون
*

----------


## حبيب العجب

*غاندي غاندي
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الدقيقة 41 و النيجة 1 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

هيثم ينفذ اماميه الي سعيد الي بسكال خطا دفاعي يحالول ان يرجع الكره بالراس تقطع منه ولكن يخرجها امير كمال في التماس



وبرضو فى ناس بتقول امير كمال .. ياخوانا ما تدمرو احسن لاعب ارتكاز سودانى زى ما دمرنا مصعب .. بالرغم من انو دا مستواهو الحقيقى بس برضو قايم بدور دفاعى كبير ودايماً كبير
*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

اسوا اداء للمريخ
اكثر من خمسة هجمات للاتحاد لغاية الان
ماذا يحدث؟



السبب ببساطة ابراهومة بصماتو بدت تظهر
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف للزعيم

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ارحمونا  برابط   ياشباب  
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

ارحمونا  برابط   ياشباب  



http://www.kora-star.com/2013/04/aln...ve-stream.html
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لم احضر الشوط الاول ولكن من خلال التحليل في الاذاعة يمكن القول بان المريخ سيكون هو الافضل في الشوط الثاني بعامل اللياقة البدنية حيث ان الاتحاد بذل مجهود كبير في الشوط الاول وبالتالي يمكن للمريخ ان يتحرك في الشوط الثاني بقوة نحو مرمى الاتحاد لذا نتمنى ان يات الشوط الثاني مريخيا صرفا لذا على المريخ الا يدافع وعليه ان يتقدم للهجوم لان الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنشاء  الله  الباقى   هدفين   تانى   من  أولفيه   وكليتشى   
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بله ارسال امامي مخالفه ىللمريخ ترتكب مع الباشا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفوز في هذه المباراة له دلالات كثيرة ايجابية في مسار تحقيق لقب الممتاز باذن الله تعالى

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالف لصالح اهلي مدني ترتكبها  بله جابر يتسلمها الحضري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم اسد جد جد ياحضري كعادتك


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يااااااارب 12 دقيقه والمريخ متقدم بهدف غاندي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لا ادري اظن الحكم متحامل علي المريخ من حيث الكم من المخالفات
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس يخرجه وديدي لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ربع ساعه والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحضري يتسلم من امام عمر بابه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه لصالح المريخ بسكال في التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه للمريخ ينفذها هيثم مصطفي 
يخلصها دفاع الاتحاد وتصير هجمه مريخيه ترد وتبقي هجمه مريخيه تنتهي تماس لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حارس الاتحاد يستلم انفراد من اوليفيه 
ويضيع هدف محقق كان يريح به الاعصاااااااب
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*ضاع هدف من اوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*غايتو المذيع بتاع قناة امدرمان ده جاب لينا ضغط عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لابد  من  أحراز  الهدف  الثانى  الفوز  بهدف  غير  مبشر  والزمن  لسه  بدرى  يارب  الثانى والثالث
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ابراهومه يريد ادخال راجي عبدالعاطي 
وانا في تقديري افضل سليماني اذا كان بديل لاوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*دخول راجي

الفلم ده انا خشيتو قبل كده
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسديده لصالح الاتحاد وليه التسديده دي
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المريخ لابد ان يحرز هدف يقتل به رتم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالرغم  من أننا  مامتابعين  المباراة  لا  أذاعه  ولا  تلفاز   ولكن تغير  راجى   لو  كان  فى  الهجوم   سوف  يكون  خصما  على  التيم  
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حسبنا الله في ابراهومه 
الزومه بديل للباشا ماذا تري ان تفعل يا ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*كيف موسي الزومة بديل للباشا
من الدقيقة 27 من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الدقيقة 25الشوط الثاني 
المريخ 1 
غاندي

الإتحاد مدني 0



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس لصالح المريخ ينفذ اماميه تقطع من دفاع الاتحاد وكلتشي ويضيع الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*كليتشي يضيع هدفا آخر
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

كيف موسي الزومة بديل للباشا
من الدقيقة 27 من الشوط الثاني



هذا هو ابراهومه 
بس نسال الله ان يلطف بنا 
ونحرز الهدف الثاني وبعدها الناس تشوف حل لابراهومه دا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

حسبنا الله في ابراهومه 
الزومه بديل للباشا ماذا تري ان تفعل يا ابراهومه



والله  ده  أغبى   تغير   معقول  الزومه  بديل  للباشا  أفهموها  كيف  أين  فيصل  موسى  سوف  يم  تحويل  غاندى  للوسط  والزومه  يلعب  بالدفاع  وسوف  يكون   صغره  لهجوم  الأتحاد   الله  ينهى   هذه  المباراة  على  خير  أبراهومه  بدأ  يجلط
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هيثم لموسي مخالفه لصالح المريخ ترتكب مع بله جابر
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اول بطاقة صفراء لمدافع الاتحاد محمد عصام
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

والله  ده  أغبى   تغير   معقول  الزومه  بديل  للباشا  أفهموها  كيف  أين  فيصل  موسى  سوف  يم  تحويل  غاندى  للوسط  والزومه  يلعب  بالدفاع  وسوف  يكون   صغره  لهجوم  الأتحاد   الله  ينهى   هذه  المباراة  على  خير  أبراهومه  بدأ  يجلط



الم نقل ان ابراهومه متواضع
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*البوست دا لو برعاية سامرين كنا هسع غالبين 4/صفر 
الله يطراها بالخير
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*موسى الزومة وعكسياته العجيييييييييييبة!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس مريخي من الكره التي قطعت من راجي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقه   كم  ياشباب  المباراة  دى  شكلها  ممل  جدا   نتمنى  أن  تنتهى   بفوز  الزعيم  من خلال  المدخلات الحاصله  من كل  الشباب  الزعيم  يقدم  مباراة  سيئه  جدا
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الدقيقه   كم  ياشباب  المباراة  دى  شكلها  ممل  جدا   نتمنى  أن  تنتهى   بفوز  الزعيم  من خلال  المدخلات الحاصله  من كل  الشباب  الزعيم  يقدم  مباراة  سيئه  جدا



والسبب ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*36 دقيقة وهدف وحيد غير مطمئن
للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الدقيقه 35 يا ودالدمام
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ياااااااارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الزومه لهيثم لسعيد للزومه ومخالفه لصالح المريخ تركتب مع غندي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

تماس مريخي من الكره التي قطعت من راجي



راجى   دخل   بديلا   لمين   عرفنا   الزومه  أصبح  بديلا  للباشا  ,,  يكون  راجى   بديلا   للحضرى   مع  أبراهومه  كل  شئ  جائز
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

البوست دا لو برعاية سامرين كنا هسع غالبين 4/صفر 
الله يطراها بالخير



آآآآآآآآمين
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*واحد صفر

الله يستر
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

راجى   دخل   بديلا   لمين   عرفنا   الزومه  أصبح  بديلا  للباشا  ,,  يكون  راجى   بديلا   للحضرى   مع  أبراهومه  كل  شئ  جائز



بديل الي اوليفيه شفت المعلم ابراهومه بعمل فينا كيف 
كان الاجدي ان يغييره بسليماني
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أداء المريخ تحسن كثيراً وأصبح الاستحواذ أكثر
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تمريرات جميلة للمريخ وإستحواذ علي الكرة ...


*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*انا مالى برجف هسع ؟
طيب مع ابوالهل يارب حالى يكون كيف
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بسكال من المريخ ومصعب حارس الاتحاد نجومية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باسكال يفوز بجائزة نجم المباراة

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*خط  هجوم  الزعيم  قاعد   ساكت   وخرج  أوليفيه   مع  العلم  أوليفيه   بطارد  المدافعين   أفضل  من  كليتشى   طيب  سليمانى  ده  خاطى   لليوم  الأسود  أمتى   راجى  وكليشى   لعبوا   فى  مباراة  مع  بعض  لابد  من  الأنسجام  والتفاهم   بين  لاعبى  خط  الهجوم  كروجر  ده   ما بشاهد  فى  المباراة  دى   ؟؟  
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
					

أداء المريخ تحسن كثيراً وأصبح الاستحواذ أكثر








لم يتحسن أداء المريخ و لكن الإتحاد بنزينه خلص
*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*ماشالله ابراهومة بصمتو بتظهر سريع سريع .. الطاهر ومرتضى كبير ورمضان عجب احتياطى .. ويلعب بلة وسعيد .. ولمن يغير يدخل الزومة .. والله انت اتعلمت التدريب وين ما معروف يا ديسكو
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحضري يبعد هدف مضمون الي ركنيه ويبعدها الحضري
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاسد الحضري ينقذ المريخ من هدف مؤكد ميه الميه

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الحضري ينقذ المريخ من هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الحضري ينقذ المريخ من هدف مؤكد
في الدقيقة 44 من الشوط الاول



الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ابراهيم محمد
					

ماشالله ابراهومة بصمتو بتظهر سريع سريع .. الطاهر ومرتضى كبير ورمضان عجب احتياطى .. ويلعب بلة وسعيد .. ولمن يغير يدخل الزومة .. والله انت اتعلمت التدريب وين ما معروف يا ديسكو



في مدرسة جمال الوالي ريس طوالي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يااااااااارب اعصابنا تلفت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لابد من تغيير في الهجوم لزيادة الضغط على الاتحاد ومنعه من التقدم للامام

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

باسكال يفوز بجائزة نجم المباراة




ما اخد كرت مالو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا  أحمر  مكه  المباراة  دى   ما  خلصت   فلم  هندى  ولا  شنو   ,,,   الله   ربى  يستر  
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

في مدرسة جمال الوالي ريس طوالي




اكيييييييييييييييييييييييد ريسنا 
وفارسنا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحضري يستلم العكسيه وينتزع هتاف الجماهير ويلعبها الي هيثم مصطفي
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*سليماني بديلا لكليتشي

وتالق للاتحاد
4دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*شوفو المذيع الفظيييييييييييع يقول (يستلمها عصام الحضري) كيف
ظاهر إنه بطنه طاااااامة وما قادر يتكلم
                        	*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

انا مالى برجف هسع ؟
طيب مع ابوالهل يارب حالى يكون كيف



هههههههههههههههههههههه لالا اطمن مع ابو الهل كروجر معانا وما همانا
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للمريخ ترتكب مع هيثم مصطفي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحضري في النتفيذ والدقيقه الاخيره
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه يحولها علي جعفر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وبرضو   مجلسنا  الهمام  يعين  أبراهومه  مساعد  لكروجر  أين  جبره   أين  جبره  يعنى  لو  لا  قدر  الله   كروجر   مرض  يكون   أبراهومه  المدرب  ويعمل   تغيرات   زى  الزومه  بديلا  للباشا  وبرضو  نحلم  بالممتاز
*

----------


## الدلميت

*الحضري نجم المباراة الفعلي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*ربك ستر!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله الفارق ارتفع الى خمسة نقاط عن اقرب المنافسين

*

----------


## كباشي

*​انتهت4
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الدقيقة الاخيرة 
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*زنقة شديدة واجهها المريخ
والحمد لله واحد صفر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*مبرووك عموماً الثلاث نقاط والصدارة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يارب العالمين 
حتى يبلغ الحمد والشكر منتهاه
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ولادة
                        	*

----------


## معاذ ابراهيم محمد

*الحمد لله .. اخيراً من الليلة ولى قدام من حقنا نحلم مع كروجر
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مبروووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*المريخ قدم مردود سئ في الشوط الثاني
اتلف به اعصابنا تماما
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مباراة للنسيان . . . طلعنا منها بضغط و سكري . . . ربنا يحلنا منك ي أبراهومه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووك   الفوز   ولكن   يجيب  أن  نقف  فى  تبديلات   مدربنا  الشاطر   الزومه  بديلا   للباشا  ,,  راجى   بديلا   لأوليفيه  ,,,   سليمانى  بديلا   لكليتشى  والماتش  باقى  له  4   دقائق  ماذا  يعمل  فى  خلال  4   دقائق  وأنت   تيمك  معصور   ولاعب  دفاعك   نجم  المباراة  بالأضافه  لحارسك  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا غاندي الرائع



*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبروك للذين يتمنوا خسارة المريخ للتفشي وانيل من ابراهومة 
مبروك للمريخ ولكل مباراة ظروفها 
*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله 
والف الف مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

مبروك للذين يتمنوا خسارة المريخ للتفشي ونيل من ابراهومة 
مبروك للمريخ ولكل مباراة ظروفها 



2222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

مبروك للذين يتمنوا خسارة المريخ للتفشي ونيل من ابراهومة 
مبروك للمريخ ولكل مباراة ظروفها 



2222222222222
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

مبروك للذين يتمنوا خسارة المريخ للتفشي ونيل من ابراهومة 
مبروك للمريخ ولكل مباراة ظروفها 



 عذرا   مافى  مريخابى   بتمنى  هزيمة  الزعيم  ولكن  بسألك  سؤال  واحد   فى  مباراة   مريخ  الفاشر    أبراهومه  لعب  ضفر   طرف   يمين   وأجاد    وتسبب  فى  الهدف  الثالث   فهل   يعقل  اليوم   يرجع   يلعب  بله  جابر  وهل  يعقل   كل  مباراة   يدخل  فيها   ثلاثه  عناصر  جديده  ودفعه  واحده  

*

----------


## zoal

*الحمد لله ... ربنا ستر
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

عذرا   مافى  مريخابى   بتمنى  هزيمة  الزعيم  ولكن  بسألك  سؤال  واحد   فى  مباراة   مريخ  الفاشر    أبراهومه  لعب  ضفر   طرف   يمين   وأجاد    وتسبب  فى  الهدف  الثالث   فهل   يعقل  اليوم   يرجع   يلعب  بله  جابر  وهل  يعقل   كل  مباراة   يدخل  فيها   ثلاثه  عناصر  جديده  ودفعه  واحده  



عند ابراهومة الخبر اليقين لماذا فعل ذلك 
ربما في اصابات وخفايا لا نعلمها وربما الارهاق من رحلة الفاشر 
شوف كيف لعب مريخ الفاشر مع الهلال مباراة الفاشر بذل فيها المريخ جهد السفر والمباراة
اللاعب لا يثبت علي حالة واحدة كل الظروف هو بشر 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا جماعة الحمدلله على الثلاثة نقاط وما زلنا متصدرين
واكيد الجاي احلا

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

المريخ قدم مردود سئ في الشوط الثاني
اتلف به اعصابنا تماما



وهذا هو شوط المدربين 
فقد تبين فيه فشل ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*مبروك وآمل ألا يتوقع أنصار الزعيم فوزاً سهلاً في كل المباريات ..
هذا الاتحاد من الفرق التي قدمت مباريات ممتازة في الدورة الأولى لا تنسوا ذلك.. ولديه لاعبين جيدين..
المباراة كانت صعبة وأداء المريخ لم كن جيداً في فترات كثيرة ولكنه أيضاً لم يكن بالسوء الذي نتحدث عنه..
تحياتي
                        	*

----------

